# Kirstys wedding journal ***update page 3 HELP!!!***



## xkirstyx

sooooooo excited to be here!

Well to start off ill explain abit about me and my family!
My name is Kirsty im 21 and engaged to my OH who is 22, we have been together 6years and been engaged for 3 :thumbup:
We have two gorgeous children, Jack who is 15months and Emily who is 3months :baby:

Now on to the wedding!
Iv been looking for places to get married for aaaaaages now and finaly found a place i like at a good price and it is just 5min up the road from me!
Went to look at it last night with OH and MIL we like it. so anyway.....
we are looking at getting married on the 19th november this year as we are going to tenerife on the 3rd december with all the family so are just going to use that as a homeymoon.
this is going to be a small wedding with only 40people at the ceramony.

Iv made this journal so its somewhere i can note what i have and also for you guys to help me aswell :baby::happydance:

so far i have.....
wedding dress.... mum got it made it fit off ebay so if i dont like it ill be getting one i like from shop :thumbup: a blue garter for something blue saying MRS ........

table decs so far i have.....Champagne/Pink Fabric Rose Petals, love heart tea candles, 2000 diamond Wedding Table Scatter Crystal Confetti,24 Crystal Wedding Party Favours Bubbles - Silver Lid, i need diposable camaras, flowers and another favour but not sure what yet!

Need.....
Kilts for OH, son, best man
Bridesmaid dresses ect
cake
flowers
photograpger
piper? not sure about that yet
presents for bridesmaids dunno what yet, flowergirls...bangles with names on, flowers for mum and MIL.
invites
car? might stay over at the hotel night before
pick music
decs for hall....any ideas?

what have i missed? i want to keep it simple and not to expensive:thumbup:


----------



## honeybee2

sounds organised!!!! GL xx


----------



## Miss_d

your very organised :) sounds fantastic


----------



## xkirstyx

wedding date put in venues diary, photography sorted MIL said she will pay half so she is going to pop over and pay deposit, phoned registrar got price sorted just waiting on the wedding pack coming through the post then i need to go pay £40 deposit for that!

spent ages last night writing exactly what i want at the wedding at the venue so just need to pop up and get a final quote when the weddong co ordinator is back next week. picked what u want on the menu and just sorting day guest numbers :D


----------



## honeybee2

o its all very exciting isnt it??


----------



## xkirstyx

ok so an update! so far i have paid deposit for venue and for registrar. i didnt like the dress from ebay so got one from debenhams aswell as my shoes and tiara :D also photographer is sorted! seen a couple of braidsmaid dresses i like so need to get the girls together and try them on :)


----------



## honeybee2

show us your dress from debenhams !!!!!!!!!!! xx


----------



## Mynx

WSS ^^ :haha:


----------



## xkirstyx

its no on he website ill see if i can find it on google :)


----------



## xkirstyx

https://debenhams.scene7.com/is/image/Debenhams/dresses_productsuniverse_18661_17627_81649_ms?$RangeMedium$

https://cdn1.shopperhive.co.uk/n/jon-richard-mini-crown-comb-tiara.jpg

https://thumbs4.ebaystatic.com/m/mHP3vNaBxXgYnCAqeTUgs7A/140.jpg


----------



## SophieGrace

OOO sounds lovely!! Beautiful dress too!! Stalking :blush: x


----------



## taperjeangirl

I'm here and ready to stalk! :D LOVE your dress!!


----------



## Tiff

Ohhh looks beautiful!!! :cloud9:


----------



## xkirstyx

:hi: Andrea :) x

6months! eeeeek!


----------



## honeybee2

beautiful !!!


----------



## xkirstyx

not posted in here in aaaaages! not really done much tbh! but tonight i have ordered my bridesmaid dresses woooooo :Dhttps://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?VISuperSize&item=380324560861


----------



## xkirstyx

aw gutted the link isnt working :(


----------



## lozzy21

:wohoo:


----------



## Amy-Lea

how exciting :happydance:


----------



## xkirstyx

OMG i cant beleave im getting married in nearly 4months!!!! aaaaaaaaaarrrrrgggggghhhhhhhhhhhh:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## honeybee2

trust me- it will fly by!


----------



## xkirstyx

got our rings today :happydance:

https://www.hsamuel.co.uk/webstore/d/5252458/9ct+white+gold+3+stone+wedding+ring/


----------



## Kiki1993

Someone is organised! New stalker here! :haha:
The rings look lovely, similar to the one i want as it goes with my engagement ring :flower:


----------



## xkirstyx

aaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh 75DAYS TO GOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!! why is time going sooooooo fast!

ok ok so i have hardly done anything and now its time to pull my finger out! 

what i still need to is.........

-get quote for me flowers, should hopefully be in the post soon

-order kilts(going to do this at the weekend)

-get shoes for bridesmaids

-jewlery for me and bridesmaids

-get disposable camaras for the tables

-make up my mind what i want as favors and get them

-gift for best man

-flowergirl outfits

-my underwear

-find make up for me

-find someone to do out hair,nails,tan

-sort hen night

-waiting on phonecall from venue to try the foo we want for our menue

OOOOOMMMMMMGGGGGG is it even possible??????


----------



## xkirstyx

sooo today i orderd urban decay naked pallete 

going to email venue with the food we wanna try out

go through final numbers and start sorting invites :)

still waiting on quote for flowers aaaaargh!


----------



## Tiff

Its definitely doable sweetie!!! But looking at it like that is too daunting. Split up each thing you need to do by days instead of it all, that will make it seem less hectic.

For instance: Do all your phone stuff tomorrow. Get your quotes, etc. Also, the things you need to figure out (like favours) before even ordering would be a good thing to prioritize as well. 

:mrgreen: You can do it! Can you delegate anything to anyone?


----------



## xkirstyx

thanks hunny i will give that a try! my SIL who is one of my bridesmaids is helping with things like hair make up tan nails and hen night, OH is dealing with kilts and best man prezzie, mum is helping with disposable cameras and favours the rest is really up to me x


----------



## xkirstyx

went to my venue today to go see the wedding fair and there i sorted my balloons and chair covers! omg im soooooooo excited :D keeping the chair covers a surprise from OH though ;-)


----------

